# Knicks vs Miami: March 19, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*






*Knicks (19-45) vs Heat (44-21)*​*March 19, 2006 7:30 PM*​*Madison Square Garden*​*New York, NY*​*(Radio: ESPN 1050)*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Knicks*​*Curry/Rose/J. Rose/Francis/Marbury*​*



































*​*Heat*​*Shaq/Haslem/Walker/Wade/Williams*​*



































*​
*Heat:*


> The Heat is coming up on a stretch of four games in five nights, playing at Chicago, New York, Minnesota and Detroit.The Pistons game might not be the showdown some think because of that circumstance.Miami played its best game of the season the last time it played the Pistons, winning 100-98 on Feb. 12 as guard Dwyane Wade scored the game's final 17 points.


*Knicks:* 


> Call it an uneasy peace.Knicks coach Larry Brown interrupted Thursday's film session and stepped into the hall with Stephon Marbury for a face-to-face meeting that barely lasted a minute. It was a one-sided conversation, but the warring factions did finally agree to end a divisive personality conflict."I mean, he basically told me he could do whatever he wants with this franchise," Marbury said.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown prolly told him get your act tongether or your *** is outta here.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Channing Frye is not the rookie of the year. Please take that out. There's no argument that it's Chris Paul and even though I'm a Knicks fan, I hate homerism. :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nothing wrong with promoting a team's own promising young star.

Now, as I've said on the Nets forum board: BEAT THE HEAT!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im sure the Knicks are feeling confident from beating the Pistons, and theyre gonna be pumped playing the Heat.

Heres to a good game fellas`.....and ladies(kitty). :cheers:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

We have a shot. We beat the Pistons, and the Heat are on the second of a back-to-back. We certainly could win this game, if we play like we did against the Pistons.

Go Knicks!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Channing Frye is not the rookie of the year. Please take that out. There's no argument that it's Chris Paul and even though I'm a Knicks fan, I hate homerism. :biggrin:


I put that in my sig a few months ago(december) and I left the board for awhile.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> I put that in my sig a few months ago(december) and I left the board for awhile.


Glad to see you back music...

*Guys if you want to bet on the game do it here.*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=252124


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If Maimi wins this game, it's a playoff berth.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

they certainly clinched the playoff spot all right folks 111-100 the heat win tonight a good effort considering folks we lost the first 2 games of this series by 40 points combined. never mind tuesday is the raptors game at the garden, i am confident we will win that


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>MIAMI HEAT</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Udonis Haslem, PF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>James Posey, GF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Shaquille O'Neal, C</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>9-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dwyane Wade, G</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>10-17</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>10-14</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Williams, PG</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Alonzo Mourning, C</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Shandon Anderson, GF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gary Payton, PG</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antoine Walker, F</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Derek Anderson, GF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40-74*</TD><TD>*9-21*</TD><TD>*22-35*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*38*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*111*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*54.1%*</TD><TD>*42.9%*</TD><TD>*62.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 9 (14)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>3-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41-84*</TD><TD>*4-9*</TD><TD>*14-20*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*42*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*100*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*48.8%*</TD><TD>*44.4%*</TD><TD>*70.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (9)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 3 NEWYORK ( M Rose 1, S Marbury 1, S Francis 1 )
*Officials:* Jack Nies , Joe Crawford , Violet Palmer 
*Attendance:* N/A
*Time:* 02:27


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What's gotten into Jerome James? He out-Shaqed Shaq at a couple of points last night...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

How did the three techs Marbury Rose and Francis got occur?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> What's gotten into Jerome James? He out-Shaqed Shaq at a couple of points last night...


He's been forced to get onto the treadmill XD


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Glad to see you back music...
> 
> *Guys if you want to bet on the game do it here.*
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=252124


YOU BETTED ON THE HEAT!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> YOU BETTED ON THE HEAT!


Darn it I got busted, but I just knew they would win. Look at my ucash now...

I'm rich ******! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Darn it I got busted, but I just knew they would win. Look at my ucash now...
> 
> I'm rich ******! :biggrin:


I'm a bad investor, look at my uCash D=, can you donate some to me Kitty? pleaseee, I suck at gambling, I don't even know how the hell the betting for games work..


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I'm a bad investor, look at my uCash D=, can you donate some to me Kitty? pleaseee, I suck at gambling, I don't even know how the hell the betting for games work..


Here is 20,000. don't spend it all in one place. I'll teach you how to bet when I see you on AIM. If you get 80,000 you can buy one of those colorful user names. :biggrin:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Here is 20,000. don't spend it all in one place. I'll teach you how to bet when I see you on AIM. If you get 80,000 you can buy one of those colorful user names. :biggrin:


I want one of them fancy names too! :biggrin: 

Me likey color!

*REAL POINT OF POST WAS TO ADD MORE UCASH TO TOTAL* 

:laugh:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> I want one of them fancy names too! :biggrin:
> 
> Me likey color!
> 
> ...


Here's 20,000 keep on betting...in the vbookie section! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Kitty!


----------

